# Are we in working order yet?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If not I´ll not bother to look anymore until Monday, I´ll go and spend the weekend with my Daisy on MO


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

From my pov it looks like the threads I posted on where the posts were posted then disappeared, have now appeared again however I didn't have any email updates overnight (when folks post on a thread that you are subscribed to) ...which is rare!


Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had email for your post Graham, but nobody else seems to be about yet.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It looks as if the system has been reset, which is good.

It's the third time I've updated my avatar to better reflect our new van, which is not so good.

Perhaps I'm stuck with the photo of Rhupolding forever. :crying:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I had email for your post Graham, but nobody else seems to be about yet.


I had one from your too Jan. Some of th threads I have posted on were updated after 9.00pm last night (when I go to bed) but I didn't have any updates.

It's no bother though.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think we are _early_ birds for Saturday, the others but still be in bed. :grin2:>


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I think we are easy birds for Saturday, the others but still be in bed. :grin2:


I didn't know you were 'easy' Jan:wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I didn't know you were 'easy' Jan:wink2:
> Graham :grin2:


I'm easy to get on with :grin2:

Don't tell Dave P. I took the Mickey out of him yesterday for the wrong words in his post.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mornin Gert, no notifications, still no like without peeing about.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm getting them almost before you press the post button :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd got one for your post Gertrudely.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Odd got one for your post Gertrudely.


The miracles I can perform :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I think we are _early_ birds for Saturday, the others but still be in bed. :grin2:>


I was showered, shaved and looking at the forum at 0630.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I was showered, shaved and looking at the forum at 0630.


Your obviously the silent type first thing Drew because you didn't say anything.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I'm easy to get on with :grin2:
> 
> Don't tell Dave P. I took the Mickey out of him yesterday for the wrong words in his post.


Don't worry it has all been written down in the little black book and will be held against you.....:wink2:

"To err is human to REALLY foul things up you need a computer".....


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Your obviously the silent type first thing Drew because you didn't say anything.


Only when I have to Jan.


----------

